# how much yeast ?



## zigzag65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Is one pack of yeast enough for a six gallon batch of wine,or should i use two packs? Making some elderberry wine with dried elderberries.


----------



## masta (Jan 12, 2007)

1 pack is sufficient for 6 gals...Welcome zigzag65.


----------



## zigzag65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks masta!!! I'm new at this and the help is really appreciated.


----------



## masta (Jan 12, 2007)

No problem as we have a huge resource of very experienced members that can answer any question you have.


----------



## kutya (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome ZigZag. I just racked a 3 gal batch of elderberry to secondary on Sunday. I used fresh berries, ( I had them frozen) and it really taste great. It's also really dark...


----------



## zigzag65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks kutya!!!! let me know how it turns out.Cant wait to get mine started.This is a great site with tons of info,and really helpful members.This is my first wine from scratch,so i'm trying to gain as much knowledge as i can.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome zigzag. This is a great place to make friends and discuss wine!
Its also a great place to buy supplies. George, the owner of this forum
is hell bent on satisfaction!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome zig........what is your recipe for the elderberry? Got any pictures?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 12, 2007)

I was gonna ask for the recipe as well. I have some dried elderberry's here myself. Do they work well? Do they make that green sludge everyone talks about from elderberry?


Smurfe


----------



## zigzag65 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!! I'm using the recipe thats on this site.Dont know if there will be any sludge or not,i hope not.Dont have any pictures yet but will try to take some and post them.This is my first attempt at making wine from scratch,so i'm a little nervous




,dont want to ruin it.My first wine was a wine kit,and it turned out pretty good for a rookie.LOL!!! Only 8 bottles left out of 30



.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeh, its hard to accumulate an abundance when you are also drinking it
without going broke. We all have this problem. Wait until all
your friends find out your making wine. You just have to keep making
more and more until you have so many carboys that you need a bigger
house!


----------



## zigzag65 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah i know what u mean wade,its an expensive hobby.and my friends had a hand in emptying all those bottles.i have a pretty big basement but it wouldnt take long to fill it up.need to get some more carboys first though



!!!!!


----------

